# So my allergies won out...



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Soliel may be hypo-allergenic but as her hair has grown out, she's like cuddling up with a dirty dust mop even though I bathe her weekly and brush her daily. 

My sinuses have revolted!

Alas, my intention to keep her lovely long locks have gone out the window. Sigh. 

Here's the before and after. We discussed the results and she took notes. I said the top needs to be longer next time. I don't think her mop on top was bringing in pollen like the legs and body and I really miss that little mop head! I do have to say it's nice to see her eyes.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

That is a REALLY nice grooming, though. I think she looks superb! Her body color is very much like Baxter's, so seeing the after photo gives me an idea of what he might look like after his first cut. Thanks so much for sharing. She's BEAUTIFUL!!

Alanna


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She looks absolutely beautiful. I love her coloring and the soulful look in her eyes. Great grooming.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

She looks awesome. Love it !!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Soleil looks beautiful! It was the matting that cracked my resolve to keep Boo in long flowing locks. Here's her new do. She still needs some face work, but she fights any messing around her face so much, I can only do a little bit each time....


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Soliel looks great! Your groomer did a very nice job. 

Pepper, too, is headed back to the groomer for a puppy cut. I'm having trouble with my close-up vision and don't trust myself with the fine tuning scissor work anymore.


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Thanks so much. I feel kinda sad but she is really hyped up and happy today - I think she might enjoy having the use of her sight for once! I wonder if she was shocked to find out her wrestling buddy is a cat.:biggrin1:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Both dogs are beautiful. You have been lucky with the groomer. As to seeing, they just pretend not to see. My DH had decided that Rosie couldn't see and then she gets up on the bed looks out the double doors to the outside deck and starts barking at the reflection of herself.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

What a lovely grooming job. She looks adorable.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Soleil looks beautiful! Your groomer did a great job.

Stacey, Boo looks so nice like that - did you do it yourself? If so, you did a great job!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, she looks GREAT!!!! congrats on doing the best thing for all of you!!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Yep I did, Kathie! Thank you!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I know you miss her long messy look but she really looks GREAT! I think the groomer did a really good job....I may use her as my new "example pic" next time I take mine to the groomer...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

She looks great, it is so nice to see their eyes!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Soleil is gorgeous! what a wonderful cut.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I came so close again today after 5 hr battling mating and bathing. I love the new cuts. Soliel has a neat coloring and the groomer did a very nice job. Boo Boo looks great too!


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Both dogs do look great. I love the way the faces look so puppyish (duh, Cindi "Puppy Cut") when the ear and beard length are right. Stacey -- how did you round Boo's feet so nicely?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Soliel looks gorgeous!! Wonderful cut! Looks like a different dog!!!
Boo looks so sweet..really nice job!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you, Suz, Cindi and Evelyn! Cindi, when I have the paw held up, trimming between the pads, I also trim the excess hair around the sides (edges) of the paw. Then when she steps back down on her paw, you can see where you cut, and continue scissoring up from there (combing to fluff as you go). Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone. I feel better today. I love seeing her eyes!


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Makes sense. Are you holding the scissors vertical or horizontal?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Both pups look so great!I am going to get my two tidied up as soon as their groomer has a free appointment,they look like a couple of shagbags!!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

They both look so cute. It's hard to decide whether to keep them in full coat or cut in a puppy cut because they look so cute both ways. Cooper has an appointment on Friday because my husband likes his coat shorter and Cooper hates being brushed. Tessa, who is 9 months today, hasn't been clipped at all, only around the butt. I keep wondering when she will be blowing her puppy coat. i want to keep her coat longer but we'll see. She doesn't love being brushed either.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Cindi...vertical when possible...horizontal when necessary...it can get a little cramped working around under there...heehee...


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Luciledodd said:


> Both dogs are beautiful. You have been lucky with the groomer. As to seeing, they just pretend not to see. My DH had decided that Rosie couldn't see and then she gets up on the bed looks out the double doors to the outside deck and starts barking at the reflection of herself.


I'm sure you're probably right about being able to see but here's the thing. We live on a tree-lined street full to the brim with squirrels. Pre haircut, Soleil almost never noticed them and certainly never reacted to them. Since Saturday she's going crazy for each one. I don't know how else to explain that!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

HAHAHAHA! I hear ya!!! When we first gave Boo her vision back, she discovered chipmunks, squirrels and deer, and hasn't stop barking since!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Those are both very nice cuts!
Sorry to hear the allergies won, I hope the cut helps 

Kara


----------

